# It's Official!!!!!!!!!!!



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

We interupt this broadcast with some....

****************BREAKING NEWS***************

ALL MAJOR SNOW STORMS FOR THE REMAINDER OF THE WINTER HAVE NOW BEEN CANCELLED!!!

You can now put away any and all snow removal equipment including but not limited to snow plows/pushers, bobcats, sanders/salters, salt, shovels, ice picks, snow brushes and brooms. It would also be wise to begin tuning up all Spring related equipment.

*****************BREAKING NEWS*************

We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

McGuire Mowing;362585 said:


> We interupt this broadcast with some....
> 
> ****************BREAKING NEWS***************
> 
> ...


You think you've had it bad, I'll bet you've plowed at least once...know how many times I've plowed...ZERO!:crying: I sure hope it snows soon! But hey, the same philosophy worked for me (and everyone else in the NE last year) so maybe it'll work again!


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Um ya nobodys blade in this area has hit the ground so.


----------



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

*same here*

same here my plow is still in the garage, under cover, Been out pricing neew mowers for the upcomming season and working on new mowing contracts!


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

Sorry for you guys. We finally got snow, we plowed 3 times this week and more in the 7day forecast. had only 1 before that.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Nothing here yet as well.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank God.

I was waiting for that announcement. 

At least I can put the gear away.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

ThisIsMe;362851 said:


> Thank God.
> 
> I was waiting for that announcement.
> 
> At least I can put the gear away.


Now you can relax and not worry about hooking up the equipment. You won't be needing it. Just enjoy the rest of winter without the worry about slippery roads.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

So far they are still saying the northeast is finally going to get something this friday 2/2. We've heard that before though and will have to wait till we wake up and look out the window. How many times have the weather guys fooled us already?


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Local news last night out of Albany had the "storm" passing right under us, basically totally missing my area. Looked like NW CT would be a miss, but SE CT would be in the middle of whatever comes. RI and up through Southern NH looked like it was right in the haviest snowfall, which was 3-6 as of 6pm last night.

I was thinking I might take my plow up to the Fisher dealer and have it serviced, blasted and painted...that might be a sure fire way to get it to snow out.


----------

